# Prayers needed



## coloradoemt (Mar 26, 2005)

Yesterday on her way to work one of my partners lost control of her vehicle trying to avoid another and was t-boned by an 18 wheeler who could not get out of the way. Needless to say things are not all well. She is in an ICU unit right now. Docs are waiting till she gains some strength before they can even start operating. Anyone who believes in prayer send one her way.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 26, 2005)

One prayer sent.

Keep us informed and remember we are hear to listen if you want to talk.


----------



## Jon (Mar 26, 2005)

That sucks.

Thoughts and prayers are with them and their family.




> *Keep us informed and remember we are hear to listen if you want to talk*


Second the Motion


----------



## Summit (Mar 26, 2005)

positive vibes


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 26, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with her. May she have a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Mar 26 2005, 11:24 AM
> * One prayer sent.
> 
> Keep us informed and remember we are hear to listen if you want to talk. *


 Add me to that list.


----------



## crazy4ems (Mar 26, 2005)

me too.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 27, 2005)

She will be in my thoughts.

Please keep us updated


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 27, 2005)

Best wishes for a good recovery. Let us know.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 27, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts to your partner, partner's family, and to you and the rest of your crew.


----------



## AJemt (Mar 28, 2005)

add me to the list as well.....how is she doing?


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. The Doc's proceeded with surgery yesterday afternoon. I was told by her boyfriend that it went well but she has not awakened as of 730 this morning. Once again Thank you all!!


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 28, 2005)

Add me to the list of prayers.


----------



## coloradoemt (Apr 3, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for their support. I actually was able to talk to her yesterday. She has long months ahead doing rehab and with some hard work may even fully recover. Again thanks.


----------



## Margaritaville (Apr 3, 2005)

Please let her know that we are all pulling for her. Drop a pm, if you need anything.

prayers to all of you!


----------



## coloradoemt (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you again for all of the thoughts and prayers. She is doing quite well but has a long road to total recovery. I am leaving after this post to get one of our rigs and go into town to bring her home. Again thanks to all!!


----------

